# Doomsday Preppers



## GerharddP (13/7/15)

Just watching a show now as per the title and thought it would be a good idea to see how you all would prep (vape prepping) for doomsday....seeing as the world is going to end 23/09/2015

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (13/7/15)

GerharddP said:


> seeing as the world is going to end 23/09/2015












Mine is pretty easy:
Reo + kilometer of 28g kanthal, shoebox full of 18650's, cotton/rayon and liters of diy juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP (13/7/15)

DoubleD said:


> Mine is pretty easy:
> Reo + kilometer of 28g kanthal, shoebox full of 18650's, cotton/rayon and liters of diy juice



Haha..mine is uber easy..not..chems to xtract nic, chems to extract and purify vg, few electronic components, kanthal as much as i can carry, all cotton clothing a small bakkie load of any tipe of battery and a dripper...the rest could be made...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (13/7/15)

If the world was going to end why would one need to stockpile anything?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GerharddP (13/7/15)

Dubz said:


> If the world was going to end why would one need to stockpile anything?


Just incase you survive for whatever reason....i dont know, throw me a bone here.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (13/7/15)

Rather safe with a vape than sorry.


----------



## johan (13/7/15)

DoubleD said:


> Mine is pretty easy:
> Reo + kilometer of 28g kanthal, shoebox full of 18650's, cotton/rayon and liters of diy juice



Geez! the world is going to end for @Andre when he sees this gif.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Gizmo (13/7/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GerharddP (13/7/15)

johan said:


> Geez! the world is going to end for @Andre when he sees this gif.


Hahaha it is yes.....lol


----------



## GerharddP (13/7/15)

Gizmo said:


>


That's exactly how its done. Thats whats gonna happen if someone takes the last 18mg claim your throne at vape king and im there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (13/7/15)

johan said:


> Geez! the world is going to end for @Andre when he sees this gif.



Ya, it's an offense bugger isn't it, the new one is less brain crushing lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GerharddP (13/7/15)

DoubleD said:


> Ya, it's an offense bugger isn't it, the new one is less brain crushing lol



What, i had a brain? Gone now...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

